# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  Internal Server Errors (a.k.a Getting Settled in at the New Web Host)

## Robbie

I've been getting reports of Internal Server Errors and seeing them myself.  At first I was kinda worried, being on a new host and all, but then I went and checked out their fantastic support system, and they list a bunch of reasons a website may get Internal Server Errors.  One of them is that we may be on a smaller or busier server than we should be, which may be the case.  They have a system in place for requesting a server change if your site experiences performance problems, and I'll be closely monitoring our performance to determine whether or not we need to move to a bigger server within the hosts structure.

When a new account is created, they randomly assign you to a web server and it may or may not be the right one for you...There's a possibility this one may not be the right one for us, and if that changes, I'll let you guys know what the impact will be of a move...probably nothing.  Thanks again for all of your support and encouragement!  Keep it coming!

----------


## Redrobes

Ahh yes, just posted on another thread that I am timing out a lot today. Just seems very sluggish so this is probably why. Looking at the whos online theres about 14 members and 50 guests of which more than half appear to be spiders crawling. Is there a way to limit there usage to say 10 at once max ? Sounds tricky tho.

----------


## tilt

I've experienced some lagging too.. not much but there every 5-6th loading of threads or so...

----------


## Robbie

Looks like I forgot to bring over my robots.txt file that limits search engine spiders...Fixed that, but it may take a few hours for it to take effect and register a difference.

----------


## RobA

At 11ish EST I was getting page load errors every 3 or so pages. 

Hope they load balance us better soon...

-Rob A>

----------


## tilt

I get really slow response times these days, and 3 times when I've pushed "new posts" the site has crashed...

----------


## Steel General

I haven't encountered to many crashes, but the response is fairly slow (compared to before the provider change), and I'm on a fiber-optic connection.

----------


## tilt

Got a 20/4 line here - so speed usually isn't a problem.

----------


## Sapiento

I noticed some slow responses, too. Could this be also the reason for the error messages when you upload a file?

----------


## Redrobes

Heres a quick ping job:

Ping statistics for www.cartographersguild.com:
    Packets: Sent = 164, Received = 164, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 17ms, Maximum = 31ms, Average = 19ms

So after 164 pings ALL of them were within a narrow band of time. I get page timeouts too. This means either that one of the routers on the path between me and guild is caching web pages but sending pings through. I know that to be a fact. But if the cache is timing out then it wont fetch a new page. But since everyone is getting this then its more likely that the machine that the web host is running on is plenty fast enough to service pings but is not fast enough to service the web page which means I reckon that the one machine is serving thousands of web sites concurrently. Also, whenever I look we have about 10 members online and about 40 spiders all sucking down pages and torching the processing used to service member page requests. Are we able to limit spider activity to about 5 of them.

EDIT - Hold on a mo !!! 17ms is 17000000ns which is the time it takes light to go 1700 miles there and back and I know I am at least 5000 miles from the server so this is blatant crap. Someone is most definitely serving ping responses without reaching the host.

EDIT2 - Interesting, if I ping from my router then I get this:
77 packets transmitted, 77 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/std-dev = 180.410/183.192/191.118/1.937 ms

So again, a very stable ping time of 183ms which is a bit more like it. Still a bit quick but at least believable this time. MS ping is a croc as usual.

----------


## Jaxilon

I just added a comment on the Featured Map page and it wouldn't update. I thought the button wasn't working. It wasn't until I went back to the Forums page that I could see my comment along the right column so I knew that it had posted. Very strange.

----------


## RobA

I'm trying to get help from vulletin to address these attachment issues.  Others have reported the same problem...

-Rob A>

----------


## jfrazierjr

Heh... I found it ironic when an hour ago I tried to open this post thread.....and got a 500 error....lol

----------


## tilt

I just got an internal server error just trying to open the front page...

----------


## altasilvapuer

Couple 500 Errors this morning, here, too, while I was browsing the Tutorials section.  I can't verify they weren't also ID-10 Tango errors, but I don't think so.   :Wink: 

-asp

----------


## RobA

Regarding attachments, I've come up with a hack to the rebuild script that should only rebuild the missing attachment thumbs (rather than all of them).

I'm a little scared to try it cause in the worst case it will wipe out all the thumbnails...

-Rob A>

----------


## tilt

ok... that is scary.... could you take a copy of some of the database and run it on that first?

----------


## Jaxilon

Anyone else getting error messages when posting that say you have to wait before posting again, almost as if you clicked the post button twice? It still goes through but is strange. I can try to get a screenshot next time.

----------


## Gidde

I have, but I just assumed that I accidentally double-clicked. Since I use my tablet pretty much 100% of the time, I do that rather often anyhow.

----------


## tilt

had A LOT of error messages today, every 4-5th time I loaded a page it came with an error ... and the other times it took a looong time loading...

----------


## Steel General

Yes, this definitely appears to be getting worse. 

Starting last Thursday or Friday I began seeing more and more, now like Tilt it's every 4th or 5th time I try to look at a post.

----------


## torstan

Yep, I had a hell of a time logging on today. It does appear to be worse.

----------


## waldronate

I usually have a couple of failures the first time I try to connect after I haven't been connected for a few hours. Within a session I get an error about every 5 to 10 minutes or so.

----------


## altasilvapuer

New error for me today:
I didn't save the exact message, because I wasn't thinking about it at the time, but it was something to the effect of "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted" and then a listing of the amount of bytes called and a link to the offending script.  I didn't catch which script, either, though.

-asp

----------


## RobA

> New error for me today:
> I didn't save the exact message, because I wasn't thinking about it at the time, but it was something to the effect of "Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted" and then a listing of the amount of bytes called and a link to the offending script.  I didn't catch which script, either, though.
> 
> -asp


That was a host hiccup.  They fixed it with 15 minutes of our reporting it.

-Rob A>

----------


## RobA

First time in months I got an internal server error.  How has it been for anyone else?  I was hoping we were load balanced past all that now...

-Rob A>

----------


## NeonKnight

No issues for me.

----------


## torstan

I had one a couple of weeks ago, but not since then. I think performance is pretty good overall right now.

----------


## geamon

I've had a error once or twice in last couple months. But I just refreshed the page when it happens and loads right away. Nothing major.

----------


## Katto

Once a week roughly I have this problem, but that's no problem because of the refresh button. More often I have problems in viewing attachments. The map loads one fourth then stops. Anyone else with this problem?

----------


## geamon

@Katto : Now that you mention it. It has happened to me as well but I think that's a problem with the browser more then the servers I'm thinking. Because when I close my Firefox and reopen it it loads fine after that. Unsure if it's because it clears the cache.

----------


## Ascension

I had a server error like a month or more ago, mid August maybe.  Got that quarter load on an image problem one day about three weeks ago.

----------


## Redrobes

I would rate it as no worse than any other web site but not without its occasional glitch.

----------


## Steel General

It's been cropping up again for me, not as bad as it was a couple months ago - maybe a few times / week.

----------


## tilt

I get a few 404's but I've just changed my router so I'm not sure where the problem lies - but I'm guessing in my end  :Frown:

----------


## tilt

hmmm I seem to keep running into "site doesn't load" problems. The last couple of weeks I had several times where I couldn't load the site for a few minutes at a time. Anyone else experiencing that?

----------


## tilt

so the site was down for me this morning from 7.30 - 8.45 GMT+1, thats a pretty long downtime. Now I'm aware that it might be some europe-usa connection that has failed, but since I could browse a lot of other US-sites I don't think that was the problem - so my guess would be that the problem is closer to CG's end of the connection.

----------


## Aval Penworth

I could not connect over the same period, but in Australia (obviously).  I was about to start emailing people to see if they knew anything when it came back online.

----------


## Steel General

I would guess it was an ISP issue... but I was sleeping at the time  :Smile:

----------


## RobA

Could have been this...

http://www.dreamhoststatus.com/2010/...5th-2200-0200/

-Rob A>

----------


## tilt

its possible - can't really calculate time differences at this moment - to tired :Smile:   ... but I'll keep my eyes open for more downtime  :Smile:

----------

